# Kool Dryer or Kool Pup Dryer



## NorCal Andy (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi all,

So I'm kicking myself for not just buying a CC dryer to begin with, and now I'm looking at replacing my budget Aeolus Cyclone with either a Kool Dryer or the small Kool Pup Dryer. I'm primarily making the change because of noise reduction since I dry my dog inside the house. 

For a person who only dries 1 dog (with a really dense coat), is the smaller Kool Pup model a suitable option? Or should I just get the regular size Kool Dryer and then hopefully never have to worry about buying another dryer again. I think my main concern with the Kool Pup is that I'm wondering if it has enough oomph to dry a dog in a reasonable amount of time. I'd love to hear input from owners of either models.

Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

With the "small" difference in price - don't see why you wouldn't just get the regular dryer.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

The Kool Dry's variable speed allows you to set it really low when you first start drying the puppy (and around their face) and gradually increase. I used mine on my sheepdog the other day and it did take a bit longer, as compared to my other louder dryer, but I really appreciate that it's quieter. Don't expect silent LOL


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't have experience with any dryer other then the CC Kool Dryer. I purposely got it due to the quietness. I'm more then pleased. One of our girls has lots of fur and this dryer has not disappointed. I love that dryer.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Most of the long time breeders I know have the CC, so I think that is a testimony in itself. I have been looking for a second one for a long time, and people just do not sell them. I have a nice Metro 4.0, very powerful but too loud for the dogs. They are calmer when I use my breeder's CC on them.


----------



## NorCal Andy (Dec 21, 2005)

Dee's Gidget said:


> The Kool Dry's variable speed allows you to set it really low when you first start drying the puppy (and around their face) and gradually increase. I used mine on my sheepdog the other day and it did take a bit longer, as compared to my other louder dryer, but I really appreciate that it's quieter. Don't expect silent LOL


I gave my pup a bath a week ago and used my Cyclone dryer (sometimes sold at shows, depending on vendors in attendance) which sounded like it could be used to propel a small aircraft. A few days later, we went to GRCA Nationals and I was pretty much in shock with how quiet the CC dryers were. It was so easy to have a conversation under the grooming tent with 2+ Chris Christensen dryers running at the same time. That's when I decided that I really need to change out my dryer, if anything for the sake of mine and my dog's ears.


----------

